# Is a shorter guy worth pursuing?



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,

About a month or so ago, I met a great guy and we've been on 2 dates so far. The first one went really well. The second one, not so much (he seemed to be really tired after a long day at work and not much in the mood to talk). Anyhow, he texted me a lot, which made me think he liked me. He also mentioned many times how good looking I am. However, whenever I tried to set up a third date, he seemed reluctant. When I asked him about it, he said he was a bit bothered by the fact that he's shorter than me, and wasn't sure if he wanted to have anything serious with me. I asked him what type of relationship he wanted (did he want to stay just friends). He said he wasn't sure, and asked me what I wanted. I told him that the height difference didn't bother me at all, and that I was willing to give it a go. He thought about it for a while, then replied the next day, saying he wanted to just stay friends.

So I was pretty sad. And then, well, he continued acting the exact same way as he did when we were dating (sending me texts all the time). He even asked me if I wanted to hang out (which was a big surprise, because he didn't want to hang out when I asked him the day before, which was before we had that conversation about our relationship). 

He just seemed to be really confused and not know what he wanted... Now he doesn't text me as often, but he does about every other day, to see how I'm doing. 

I felt so sad when he told me that he wanted to stay just friends, because I really liked him. It seems like we both find each other attractive, and I can't believe that this is ending because of something as trivial as height  

So now I don't know if I should pursue him or not... he is open for friendship and he still texts me, so I was thinking of asking him to hang out sometime again. I'm just worried that I would really fall for him and get my heart broken :/ I don't know if there's a possibility of him changing his mind. I wish I could help him get over this height insecurity, but I don't think there's anything I can do. 

Any ideas? Do I just need to let him go? Guys, I would be interested in hearing from you.

Thanks for anybody who read this far


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

he wants to have sex with you aka friends with benefits but doesn't see you as someone he could be with long term . . I say you stop wasting your time with him


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think you can help anyone with their insecurities. They have to overcome these things on their own. You can't help people from themselves. 

I think he will end up hurting you again if you stick around. You always want to protect yourself from getting hurt. It's no fault of yours that you are taller than he, and I don't see why it would be a problem if you don't mind the height difference. People like that are their own worst enemies. 

I don't see a point in remaining friends. If you want a relationships and he doesn't, I don't think it's fair for you to stick around because chances are he will be the one to inflict the damage. He could inadvertently string you along and you'll play his game and suffer. All the best with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I would say let him go because I think it's a waste of time and emotions for you to continue pursuing someone who a) doesn't know what they want and b) is actually showing through his actions that he does not want to be with you romantically. Although it's quite possible he has genuine insecurities regarding his height, I think that regardless of insecurities or anxieties, nothing would hinder a guy who is genuinely interested. I'm more inclined to believe that most 'reasons' someone gives to not pursue a relationship with you is just BS - they just want to soften the blow since it's pretty cruel to say straight up: "I'm sorry...but I'm just not that into you." 

Plus, it's a terrible idea to be with someone who is unsure of their feelings towards you or unsure in general what they want because one day, they might figure out what they want, and it might not be you. I'm sorry that it'll probably hurt because you liked the guy but realize that there is a guy out there who actually wants to make you a priority, not an option. And when you meet him, you'll be thankful this never came to pass. Don't let it drag on for too long or you're feelings may grow and it'll be harder to move on.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I have dated guys who are either my height or shorter, in fact my last boyfriend was shorter than me. There are some men who really don't like being shorter because it make them feel like less of man. However, I think he was using his height as an excuse to tell you he didn't want to go out with you.I think he likes you as a person and wants to be your friend, but doesn't want to be your boyfriend. But what I would be concerned about is if you continue to be friends with him, he would try to convince you to have a friends with benefits relationship. Since you are already interested in him, you may construe it as a sign he wants to be in a relationship with you, when in reality he doesn't.Thats when you will get hurt and nothing is worse than being rejected.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

no, you intimidate him and men are very sensitive with their egos. 

the back and forth thing you experienced with him was that he was trying to wrestle the power out of your court (which he successfully accomplished).

The thing about having a 1 up on every guy is that you need to guard this and not let them know that you are vulnerable. Once you express to them that you are more into them than they are into you, they lose interest. They need the game. Trust me.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Geez. How big is the height difference between you two? I'd say give up on him romantically. I understand height is an issue with people. I myself am really tall and can feel uncomfortable dating shorter people, but I do it anyways, because it's stupid to miss out on someone because of something they can't control. I say give up, not because it's a character flaw to feel insecure, but because it's a character flaw to act negatively on it.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

calichick said:


> The thing about having a 1 up on every guy is that you need to guard this and not let them know that you are vulnerable. Once you express to them that you are more into them than they are into you, they lose interest. They need the game. Trust me.


Lol, that's BS.

It's 100% true for women, thought.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TPower said:


> Lol, that's BS.
> 
> It's 100% true for women, thought.


I tend to ignore almost every guy and it works for me so don't know what you're referring to...

apparently to guys this gives me some aura of "mystery" lol.

in reality it's just me wanting to be pursued and shown how much they really like me. I won't give a guy attention first...no way in hell.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I have met too many desperate females who have pursued men and they wonder why the men don't return this sentiment.

It's because you are revealing your worth....guys don't want the Honda in the used parking lot they want the Lamborghini in a VIP access only area.

LOL...

the key is you have to make the catch 'difficult' but not TOO difficult considering that most men get bored along the way. I.e. fetch them a bone every now and then to keep their interest perked.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

What a dumbass.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Cut him short. Someone that flip flops (man or woman) not worth pursuing.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Short guys can be incredibly sexy and cuddly. 

It sounds like he is insecure about his height and does not wish to appear submissive.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Give him an incentive to be with you. Tell him you're ready to have sex. This is a guaranteed way to make him fall in love with you. No need to thank me. I'm just "paying it forward".


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone so much for the honest and thought out replies. It helps to hear other people's opinions. It seems like you've pretty much reached a consensus on this situation...



calichick said:


> The thing about having a 1 up on every guy is that you need to guard this and not let them know that you are vulnerable. Once you express to them that you are more into them than they are into you, they lose interest. They need the game. Trust me.


Hmm, interesting. You know what, I always felt like I was the one who was being pursued here. He initiated the first date, and was the one who would send the texts. I think that texting is kind of pointless and would much prefer face-to-face interaction (hence my lack of enthusiasm with the texting). What confused me is that he would be sending me texts for the most trivial things, like to inform me that he's on a coffee break, or that he's going to bed to sleep. He seemed to be kind of clingy, but didn't seem interested in seeing me in person. It sometimes felt that he just wanted me to be his "texting girlfriend" :/



missamanda said:


> Geez. How big is the height difference between you two?


He's 6cm shorter (or 2.5 inches). I really don't think it's that much 



visualkeirockstar said:


> What a dumbass.


Hahaha thank you, I needed to hear that



Amocholes said:


> Short guys can be incredibly sexy and cuddly.


Ok, this is not helping, lol



ManOfFewWords said:


> Give him an incentive to be with you. Tell him you're ready to have sex. This is a guaranteed way to make him fall in love with you. No need to thank me. I'm just "paying it forward".


Well... one problem is that we wouldn't really have a place to have sex at, lol. I'm currently living with my parents, because my apartment is getting renovated. I don't even have a bed there. And he lives with his parents (who are pretty much always at home). Come to think of it, he's asked me many times about when would I be moving into my apartment, and when would I invite him over for coffee. I knew what he was thinking about, lol.

I'm not sure if I would do the friend-with-benefits thing. Hmm... you only live once...? I just wouldn't want to fall in love... oh dear god, no :no


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Girls are so culturally conditioned to fall in love with every guy they bang it's not even funny.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

How tall are you?


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

calichick said:


> I tend to ignore almost every guy and it works for me so don't know what you're referring to...
> 
> apparently to guys this gives me some aura of "mystery" lol.
> 
> in reality it's just me wanting to be pursued and shown how much they really like me. I won't give a guy attention first...no way in hell.


Your level of success would probably be about the same, if not higher, if you didn't play hard to get.

I know for a fact there are lots of guys who persist after you play hard to get. Because I experienced this when I set up a fake female profile on a dating site (lol). But they do this because men are desperate to get their noodle wet. If you just offered it to them, they'd happily take it too (I can confirm this with my "study" lol. Those guys wanted to meet my fake girl even when she was telling them to "cum over to my apartment and **** me babe"' LOL. The funny thing is that guys fall for this ****.)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's probably best to move on I'd say. if he can't deal with the height thing. How tall are you? I don't know how a 6cm difference would go down with me, especially if she likes to wear heels and stuff. :um


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

If he's that insecure about it, the you might want to reconsider. I bet you money he'll regret it though.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Look the guy is definitely insecure about his height. He may not have enough experiences in his life to get over this. He might think women are attracted to all tall guys cuz they look really handsome. In reality this is not true. Women like all kinds of men. You need to make him realize that regardless of his height, a woman can find him sexy and lovable. It seems like you really like this guy and regardless of his height. His height wasnt in his control but he doesnt undersatnd that. He thinks its his fault. Yes he has some serious insecurities about a trivial issue, but so what? Everyone has them. If you were told that guys dont like redheads and freckles you would want to end a potential relaitionship too. Until you get convinced enough times that guys wont care the way you look, you will still back off. Same thing with him. I would say give him another chance. He has insecurities like everyone else. He needs to grow out of it. You can help him with this. Do this for a guy, and see how good you feel, and even if your relationship doesnt work, at least you made a guy feel good about himself which will make you feel good about yourself.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

That's an interesting perspective, lightningstorm. Well, he's amost 34 now, and if he hasn't gotten over his height insecurities by now, it doesn't seem likely he ever will. He told me that his dad is taller than him too, as well as one of his sisters. He seems to have been the short one in the family. Earlier, he told me how he had hang-ups about his height until he was in his mid 20's, but that he's over them now... well, apparently not so. He begged me not to wear high heels before our first date, so I knew height was going to be an issue. I just didn't know it was going to be this much of an issue :/

I'd like to make him feel good about himself. I've given him compliments about his looks, but that didn't seem to sink in, lol. I think I believe in what everyone else here is saying - he just doesn't like me enough. 

Oh, and I'm 176cm, if that means anything.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

veron said:


> That's an interesting perspective, lightningstorm. Well, he's amost 34 now, and if he hasn't gotten over his height insecurities by now, it doesn't seem likely he ever will. He told me that his dad is taller than him too, as well as one of his sisters. He seems to have been the short one in the family. Earlier, he told me how he had hang-ups about his height until he was in his mid 20's, but that he's over them now... well, apparently not so. He begged me not to wear high heels before our first date, so I knew height was going to be an issue. I just didn't know it was going to be this much of an issue :/
> 
> I'd like to make him feel good about himself. I've given him compliments about his looks, but that didn't seem to sink in, lol. I think I believe in what everyone else here is saying - he just doesn't like me enough.
> 
> Oh, and I'm 176cm, if that means anything.


It doesnt matter how old he is, unless he has been with multiple women in his life and has seen proof with his own eyes that women like him regardless of his height, he wont be convinced. I am speaking from a first hand experience. Whatever the issue may be, not tall enough, not handsome enough, not muscular enough, all those things are literally trivial, garbage. A man's value is not his looks, sure he needs to have a good health but looks are certainly more important to women than it is to a man.

Begging you not to wear high heels definitely demonstrates that he is uncomfortable around you in public, thinking of what would others think. But, literally who cares what others think? Its your life, its your relationship, no one would come along and offer a helping hand when you will be on the street dying or going broke. So, he has to ignore about others. Besides, people have other important issues in their life to think of. They arent gonna obsessed with a guy with a tall girlfriend. Seriously speaking, relationships form with minds, our bodies are superficial. As long as your minds are connected, your bodies dont really matter much.

Now, if you really want to make him feel good, give him compliments on his personality, not on his looks. I have gotten compliments on looking younger than my age, but it was a turnoff or didnt have any effect on me. But, when a woman tells me how funny, awesome and charming I am, I really like that a lot. So, try compliementing him on his personality, how he makes you feel. Be real and genuine, guys with insecurities hate fake compliments and feel that you are pitying on them. So, try to be as much real as possible and give him compliments on his personality, how he makes you feel and and the way you think about him when you aren't with him.

And 5'7 isnt that tall, and you said he is like 5'5. Thats not a big difference. He is probably brainwashed by media that all guys have to be macho and tall and handsome. Not true. Throughout the history there have been so many men who dont even have a rockstars body shape, but were masculine, confident and comfortable with themselves, have attracted many women.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds too neurotic to me. I wouldn't bother with it. And it doesn't sound like he is really interested in you. It might not be the height. Could be something else.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

^yeah, he sounds unstable. I'd move on. His loss. Onto the next.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

lightningstorm said:


> And 5'7 isnt that tall, and you said he is like 5'5. Thats not a big difference. He is probably brainwashed by media that all guys have to be macho and tall and handsome. Not true. Throughout the history there have been so many men who dont even have a rockstars body shape, but were masculine, confident and comfortable with themselves, have attracted many women.


176 cm = 5'9.25".


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

TPower said:


> 176 cm = 5'9.25".


Ok fine. She is 5'9, so what? The guy really needs to be comfortable with his own height. Plus she doesnt even care about his height or their height difference. So, that makes the guy 5'7. Now, the guy is backing off bc of social issue, being ridiculed by his friends, strangers? Thats a huge confidence issue. Instead he should be like, "look I am so good that the woman dont even care about my height, and I get to have a tall girlfreind." Ending the relationship if OP was uncomfortable was a different story.

To OP: If it makes you feel any better, please visit the website: http://tallgirlshortboy.tumblr.com/ to get more insights about situation like yours. You will get convinced that its not a big deal at all. You might want to show him the site too, so that he starts feeling comfortable around you.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

lightningstorm said:


> Ok fine. She is 5'9, so what? The guy really needs to be comfortable with his own height. Plus she doesnt even care about his height or their height difference. So, that makes the guy 5'7. Now, the guy is backing off bc of social issue, being ridiculed by his friends, strangers? Thats a huge confidence issue. Instead he should be like, "look I am so good that the woman dont even care about my height, and I get to have a tall girlfreind." Ending the relationship if OP was uncomfortable was a different story.
> 
> *To OP: If it makes you feel any better, please visit the website: http://tallgirlshortboy.tumblr.com/ to get more insights about situation like yours. You will get convinced that its not a big deal at all. You might want to show him the site too, so that he starts feeling comfortable around you*.


Or tell him to look at Tom Cruise. That guy didn't give a **** .


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

5'7 isn't even THAT bad of a height to be insecure about.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Give him an incentive to be with you. Tell him you're ready to have sex. This is a guaranteed way to make him fall in love with you. No need to thank me. I'm just "paying it forward".


:spit

Because trading sex for love _always _works.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

He sounds like a little boy, move on to a man who knows what he wants.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I do not think it is right to pick a partner based on height or weight. That seems quite superifical and discriminating to me  You really aren't going to let the partner of your dreams slip because he/she is 10 centimeters too short or tall?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

phoenixwright said:


> Your level of success would probably be about the same, if not higher, if you didn't play hard to get.
> 
> I know for a fact there are lots of guys who persist after you play hard to get. Because I experienced this when I set up a fake female profile on a dating site (lol). But they do this because men are desperate to get their noodle wet. If you just offered it to them, they'd happily take it too (I can confirm this with my "study" lol. Those guys wanted to meet my fake girl even when she was telling them to "cum over to my apartment and **** me babe"' LOL. The funny thing is that guys fall for this ****.)


Hi Phoenix,

I would like to point out a difference, I'm not loose.

Thank you,
calichick

:lol



veron said:


> Hmm, interesting. You know what, I always felt like I was the one who was being pursued here. He initiated the first date, and was the one who would send the texts. I think that texting is kind of pointless and would much prefer face-to-face interaction (hence my lack of enthusiasm with the texting). What confused me is that he would be sending me texts for the most trivial things, like to inform me that he's on a coffee break, or that he's going to bed to sleep. He seemed to be kind of clingy, but didn't seem interested in seeing me in person. It sometimes felt that he just wanted me to be his "texting girlfriend" :/


Ok well then that changes things, I thought you were the one asking him out and telling him you're into him and wouldn't mind the height difference.

He is definitely intimidated by you then. Remaining behind the phone allows him to overcome some of those insecurities...................anyways I've only got one word for you in that case, NEXT. Tell me this, can you even IMAGINE how those insecurities will GROW if you guys did happen to get more intimate ?  . . . . . . just no.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Also Veron, I want to point out the obvious, but things are usually _proportional_.

Trust me, been there, done that. (realizing that this last statement doesn't go well with the loose statement above haha..)


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

burn


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

lightningstorm said:


> It doesnt matter how old he is, unless he has been with multiple women in his life and has seen proof with his own eyes that women like him regardless of his height, he wont be convinced. I am speaking from a first hand experience. Whatever the issue may be, not tall enough, not handsome enough, not muscular enough, all those things are literally trivial, garbage. A man's value is not his looks, sure he needs to have a good health but looks are certainly more important to women than it is to a man.
> 
> Begging you not to wear high heels definitely demonstrates that he is uncomfortable around you in public, thinking of what would others think. But, literally who cares what others think? Its your life, its your relationship, no one would come along and offer a helping hand when you will be on the street dying or going broke. So, he has to ignore about others. Besides, people have other important issues in their life to think of. They arent gonna obsessed with a guy with a tall girlfriend. Seriously speaking, relationships form with minds, our bodies are superficial. As long as your minds are connected, your bodies dont really matter much.
> 
> ...


i liked this post


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input, guys.



calichick said:


> Also Veron, I want to point out the obvious, but things are usually _proportional_.


If I'm thinking about the same thing as you... I really don't care about that, lol. But thanks for the heads up

It's hard to forget about him when he keeps checking up on me every once in a while :/ He's asking me about when will I move into my apartment. I'm still not sure about what will I do, ie. will I invite him to my place to hang out or not. I guess time will tell...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> 5'7 isn't even THAT bad of a height to be insecure about.


In many countries 5'7 is above average for a guy.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

calichick said:


> no, you intimidate him and men are very sensitive with their egos.
> 
> the back and forth thing you experienced with him was that he was trying to wrestle the power out of your court (which he successfully accomplished).
> 
> The thing about having a 1 up on every guy is that you need to guard this and not let them know that you are vulnerable. Once you express to them that you are more into them than they are into you, they lose interest. They need the game. Trust me.


^This is how insecure people date.

Some possibilities:

1. He really is confused and doesn't know what he wants
2. He is lying to you (either because he doesnt want to hurt your feelings or because he wants fwb)
3. Or is just wants to be friends

Ask yourself what you want from this? If he doesn't appear to offer something you may want then it is fine to move on. It's ultimately your decision.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> ^This is how insecure people date.


Might be insecure, but I've never been *cheated* on, I've never been *dumped*, I've never been *rejected*.

If that's what you call insecure, and your method or the world's method of dealing with relationship problems is to not have your guard up and rely on the other person's "good heart" then I'm fine by my method. 

As I always say, better to win than lose....hahaha


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

calichick said:


> Might be insecure, but I've never been *cheated* on, I've never been *dumped*, I've never been *rejected*.
> 
> If that's what you call insecure, and your method or the world's method of dealing with relationship problems is to not have your guard up and rely on the other person's "good heart" then I'm fine by my method.
> 
> As I always say, better to win than lose....hahaha


It's likely unrelated, but more power to ya.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

If she got cheated on she wouldn't know anyway.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> The thing about having a 1 up on every guy is that you need to guard this and not let them know that you are vulnerable. Once you express to them that you are more into them than they are into you, they lose interest. They need the game. Trust me.


Men are terrible at interpreting hints and subtext. Don't play games and you will both be happier.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> Men are terrible at interpreting hints and subtext. Don't play games and you will both be happier.


Men's needs arent really my first priority. Having control is.

Doesn't everyone want control ? Having control over a man is basically like winning the jackpot. You're set for life.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

^ Mr. Tyson doesn't seem to have come to a conclusion! LOL


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

calichick said:


> no, you intimidate him and men are very sensitive with their egos.
> 
> the back and forth thing you experienced with him was that he was trying to wrestle the power out of your court (which he successfully accomplished).
> 
> The thing about having a 1 up on every guy is that you need to guard this and not let them know that you are vulnerable. Once you express to them that you are more into them than they are into you, they lose interest. They need the game. Trust me.


I see what you're saying, and I agree to an extent. I think you should follow your partner's lead. If they move a little closer, then you follow suit. If they pull away, then you should do the same; otherwise you risk pushing them away further. It's the rubberband effect.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

solasum said:


> I see what you're saying, and I agree to an extent. I think you should follow your partner's lead. If they move a little closer, then you follow suit. If they pull away, then you should do the same; otherwise you risk pushing them away further. It's the rubberband effect.


bravo...it is reading signals is what it is and I am a master at reading signals.

People are not that hard to read for one. The tricky part is when you yourself come in and instead of being observant, you try to make something of a situation *for which it's not *(does he like me? does he not? He seemed SO interested in me at first? Is he dating someone else? Is he serious? Is it me? Is it him?). Just take a STEP back, don't get desperate and frantic and assess the situation for what it really is....

Does anybody not love this ? ? I love it. I think as someone with SA, you should be on the more perceptive side to begin with. It's a skill really.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

why just today at work, this guy I know asked me to do something with him.

I like him 50%, meaning I could do, and I could do without.

I did not reject him but I did not not reject him. I simply postponed. You could see the minute the words came out of my mouth he was kind of shocked....you know he's one of those very outspoken confident guys who have girls at his feet....


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

The worth of a man should not be measured by his height. It sounds like he is a little insecure.

A shorter man is worth pursuing. However, an insecure man is not.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

solasum said:


> I see what you're saying, and I agree to an extent. I think you should follow your partner's lead. If they move a little closer, then you follow suit. If they pull away, then you should do the same; otherwise you risk pushing them away further. It's the rubberband effect.


It is common sense. Don't smother someone. Act normal. But also know that not showing any affection as to ignore, belittle, or trying to be superior all the time is an inecuirty in itself. If you feel insecure in a dating/relationship scenario then there are inner issues you need to work on if it is ungranted. I'll go as far as to say the less insecure in any relationship the better because your acts of insecurity ultimately will not be the deciding factor if someone stays. Ultimately, you cannot and will not ever completely control someone unless that person has serious personal issues, which you'd likely wouldn't want to be with someone like that anyway

I don't care how preety a girl is, if she is manipulative I can see that as clear as day, and chances are she is projecting insecurities she think she's not. Ultimately, that kind of girl would really annoy me and most guys probably wouldn't want more than a casual hookup unless they themselves are insecure enough to put up with it


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

http://jezebel.com/5971980/the-worlds-tallest-teen-girl-elisany-silva-has-a-54-boyfriend


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Hmm, what "thing" does it affect? I don't get it, lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

We shorter guys are worth pursuing b/c generally speaking we can't run as fast as taller guys. Especially if we have a little baby fat.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> I would say let him go because I think it's a waste of time and emotions for you to continue pursuing someone who* a) doesn't know what they want and b) is actually showing through his actions that he does not want to be with you romantically.* Although it's quite possible he has genuine insecurities regarding his height, I think that regardless of insecurities or anxieties, nothing would hinder a guy who is genuinely interested. I'm more inclined to believe that most 'reasons' someone gives to not pursue a relationship with you is just BS - they just want to soften the blow since it's pretty cruel to say straight up: "I'm sorry...but I'm just not that into you."
> 
> Plus, it's a terrible idea to be with someone who is unsure of their feelings towards you or unsure in general what they want because one day, they might figure out what they want, and it might not be you. I'm sorry that it'll probably hurt because you liked the guy but realize that there is a guy out there who actually wants to make you a priority, not an option. And when you meet him, you'll be thankful this never came to pass. Don't let it drag on for too long or you're feelings may grow and it'll be harder to move on.


i just wanted to point out that there are alot of girls who do this when they do like a guy...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

calichick said:


> Might be insecure, but I've never been *cheated* on, I've never been *dumped*, I've never been *rejected*.
> 
> If that's what you call insecure, and your method or the world's method of dealing with relationship problems is to not have your guard up and rely on the other person's "good heart" then I'm fine by my method.
> 
> As I always say, better to win than lose....hahaha


how can u say that youve never been rejected.... you obviously dont approach with your method... thats like me saying "i never failed even though i never tried"... obviously its true but not trying is not something to be proud of


----------

